# Spam PM?



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

Anyone else get this PM from 'AdminLady'?



> Important message from the forum administration
> Dear, Harris;mgbarton;Gromit;EJ;soundguy!
> 
> A virus alert was noticed on your computer.
> ...


Annoying. I broke the link BTW.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yes, already taken care of... http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=441161

Thanks


----------

